# Foot long clown loach



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i saw the biggest clown loaches at gold garden today. they are huge!!! still skinny cuz they just came in. worth a look for any clown loach fan.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

How much were they?


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i think it was $168


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Marowana said:


> i think it was $168


That is not a bad price but sometimes these big WC ones takes a long time before they will eat. Lucky has a group of 7 Clown Loaches and one is around 10" to 12" and fat too.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> That is not a bad price but sometimes these big WC ones takes a long time before they will eat. Lucky has a group of 7 Clown Loaches and one is around 10" to 12" and fat too.


They were sold at the price of $1000 for the group


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats pretty cheap considering they are probably at least 10 years old. I have no idea how old they would be but I would think even if WC it would take a clown years to get that big. So you save yourself 10 years that would only be 1000/7 (clowns) = 142.86 each 142.86/10(years) = 14.29. So if you bought a 2 inchers and grew them for 10 years and possibly achieve the size of 12 inches per fish it better cost you less than 15 bucks a year to be cheaper.

But then again how big of a tank would you need for 7 twelve inch clown loaches?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Thats pretty cheap considering they are probably at least 10 years old. I have no idea how old they would be but I would think even if WC it would take a clown years to get that big. So you save yourself 10 years that would only be 1000/7 (clowns) = 142.86 each 142.86/10(years) = 14.29. So if you bought a 2 inchers and grew them for 10 years and possibly achieve the size of 12 inches per fish it better cost you less than 15 bucks a year to be cheaper.
> 
> But then again how big of a tank would you need for 7 twelve inch clown loaches?


They were not all the same size. Some were 5" to 8". One at 9" and the biggest one might be 12". I think $1000 is too much IMO. If you get a 2" clown loach it will grow very fast to 5" and then the growth will slow down.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> They were not all the same size. Some were 5" to 8". One at 9" and the biggest one might be 12". I think $1000 is too much IMO. If you get a 2" clown loach it will grow very fast to 5" and then the growth will slow down.


Definitely their growth slows down after 5" it takes years to get them 8+ 
Also their is always an alpha in the group and they seem to inhibit the growth of the rest of the group. So to get a group ranging from 5 - 12 inches by growing them yourself would take 10 plus years and how much $$ in food, time and maintenance? Same reason Adult Frontosa cost so much each it takes years to get them that big. Time = Money in todays society where everyone want it now.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Definitely their growth slows down after 5" it takes years to get them 8+
> Also their is always an alpha in the group and they seem to inhibit the growth of the rest of the group. So to get a group ranging from 5 - 12 inches by growing them yourself would take 10 plus years and how much $$ in food, time and maintenance? Same reason Adult Frontosa cost so much each it takes years to get them that big. Time = Money in todays society where everyone want it now.


Yes, you are correct...I got 2x 5" clowns from a trade and in May 2010 will be 2 years...one is at 8" and the other one is 8"+.
Btw, some one from PN is selling 4.5" to 5" clowns for only $25...great deal IMO


----------

